# chipmunks in the house



## woodypecker (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello all, got a little problem. discovered there's a couple of chipmunks living inside my vinyl siding. I've seen them scoot up the corner piece of my siding. my wife a couple of weeks ago said that she heard something in the wall of our bedroom which is on the second floor. first I would like to get rid of them, but not kill them. 2nd, is there something that I can use to cover up the bottom of the corner? also, is there a possibility of little ones inside the house? Thanks here's a pic. of the chipmunks, they're at the far corner of my deck.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Chipmunks are not an endangered species by any stretch. As long as they stay outside, I'm fine with them but if they get into the garage, I have rat traps set for them. The traps are tied to bigger objects in the garage because a couple of them 'walked off' at first.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Moth Balls, placed in the walls where you hear them, they and all rodentia hate the smell.

The siding manufacturers used to make caps for those corner posts.

You need to contact the manufacturer, if you know who made it, otherwise call siding corporations locally, and ask them to try to get caps for those corner posts. 


ED


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I've seen people take a scrap piece of vinyl corner post and fold it to make a cap for the top or bottom. Never really tried it, but it seems like it would work if you're good with that sort of thing.

My method is to roll up a short piece of 1/2" steel mesh and form it into the gap. You can also spray some "Pest Block" expanding foam in. 

I've done this on a shed, but ask an expert whether there's a downside to using foam on a house, like maybe there needs to be a gap for air or water to pass in or out, respectively. In which case, stick with just the steel mesh.


----------



## woodypecker (Aug 6, 2016)

I found some stainless steel scrubbing pads and have inserted them in the corners. hopefully the chipmunks were out foraging when I installed them. Thanks everyone for your tips


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Had to pull some lower bricks on a side wall of my sons home because they were in the wall. I placed a Hava Heart trap up against the opening. Fresh peanut butter and peanuts and caught then one at a time.


----------

